# my beautiful girls



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hubby been taking pic's of the girls today.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah... Beautiful indeed 
They look to be having a great time together x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

How cute are they


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Brilliant pics x


Who's the red poo?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Brilliant pics x
> 
> 
> Who's the red poo?


She is our beautiful new girl.....coral,she is 14 weeks old,and we totally adore her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look great together Karen. Willow looks just like Mable


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics...what lovely sun we have had for new pups! Love the little camper van tag on Willow! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I spotted the tag too! lol

Great pics, beautiful girls indeed. Not sure I've seen a pic of three Poos playing like that fab!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really beautiful, lovely pictures.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Three 'Poos... you're so lucky! And they're stunning


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous Karen.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

karen your dogs are absolutely gorgeous and the pics sho just how happy they are too xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> karen your dogs are absolutely gorgeous and the pics sho just how happy they are too xxx


Mandy... Would love to see a pic of Bow, its been ages!!!! How's she doing?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the name Coral for your poo..


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Coral is beautiful just like her poo sisters...

Lucky you xx


----------

